# Framed Mirror



## darisrob (Oct 24, 2012)

Here is a project that I completed that I thought turned out pretty nice. It's made entirely out of oak, and I used pocket holes for the joinery. 

If you want to see more pics and info on how I made this check out my other post at: www.woodlogger.com



Rounding over the Shelf



Assembling the Frame with Pocket Holes



.


----------



## Camero68 (Jun 27, 2012)

Well done. Keep your projects coming! 




__________________________________

BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Very effective, Daris.

What stain did you use?


----------



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

It's very nice - I agree. Well done.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Really nice!


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Pretty nice I like it


----------



## darisrob (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks James, the mirror was actually a gift to my sister. I gave it to her unfinished as I wanted her to pick out what stain she wanted. I'm still waiting for her to finish it.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice job. 

Did you cut the mirror to size or build the frame to fit the mirror? 

I tried cutting an old mirror and it did not work out for me. I needed to clamp both sides before I tried snapping it and it did not break along the intended cut.


----------



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

TRN_Diesel said:


> Nice job.
> 
> Did you cut the mirror to size or build the frame to fit the mirror?
> 
> I tried cutting an old mirror and it did not work out for me. I needed to clamp both sides before I tried snapping it and it did not break along the intended cut.


Old glass gets brittle and is very hard to cut - not your fault.


----------



## darisrob (Oct 24, 2012)

Dan, I actually had the mirror, so I decided to build the frame around it. It would have been easier though the other way around.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow, Daris, that is really nice!


----------



## darisrob (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks Barb...!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

very nice...


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

TRN_Diesel said:


> I needed to clamp both sides before I tried snapping it and it did not break along the intended cut.


Eh, What?
Any clamping puts stress on the glass.

Make the glass cutter score (once only and after oiling the cutter wheel). Tap the underside at one edge to get the break started. Bring the score line to the edge of the table and snap the glass off.

You can tap out the entire score line from underneath but the break won't be as even.


----------



## darisrob (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks Barb, this was really a fun project and pretty easy overall.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow, Daris... that's gorgeous!


----------



## ChadPMIK (Jun 28, 2013)

Wow, toe nailed screws on a picture frame, never thought of that one. Will have to keep that in mind


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Daris,

That is nice. How did you hold the mirror in the frame? In the photos posted, I can't see any rebates or slots cut for the mirror. 

Darryl


----------



## adnan (Oct 8, 2012)

It's very nice


----------

